# Ever been in a situation where you thought you should have done something but didnt?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Today i was in cloverdale bringing my pregnant girlfriend to the clinic (which happened to be closed already) and 3 guys, 1 wearing a hoodie, and 2 wearing ski masks, robbed a guy infront of the chevron. At the time i had the tools necessary to stop them, and i could have gotten a plate number on their "getaway" car, but instead i decided to just slow down and keep driving. Being military trained i am more than capable of taking down 3 guys (who were smaller than me) wielding batons with the baseball bat that my girlfriends little sister left in my truck (she had baseball practice yesterday). I was wearing my armored streetbike jacket with carbon fiber plates and THICK leather at the time and i have been hit by a baseball bat wearing it in the past and it didnt stop me. The other option that went through my head was disabling their car with my truck which would cause minimal to no damage to my truck. 

after talking to the guy who got robbed i started to feel bad for not helping him (they hit him with the batons a couple times but it didnt look like they did any major damage)

anywho, i let him know what they were driving and the first digit of their plate so hopefully the little punks get caught. and im pretty sure the guy wearing the hoodie will be id'd from the gas stations surveillance cameras


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got pistol whipped and knocked out the last time I tried doing anything. I've got a scar right between the eyes for my effort as well.

Taking down their license plate was good enough, you're not the police.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

u shoulda gone all chuck norris on them and roundhouse kick them into the back of your truck and drive them to the cop shop 

j/k, hindsight is always 20/20, u dont know if any of em had a gun or something.

i always feel like that when i nearly get run over in a crosswalk like an hour ago by a guy who nearly ran over someones dog at the same time, wish i'd run up and boot the side of the door and make a massive dent but im always so stunned that they would do something so stupid i dont think to do it in time.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Mferko said:


> u shoulda gone all chuck norris on them and roundhouse kick them into the back of your truck and drive them to the cop shop
> 
> j/k, hindsight is always 20/20, u dont know if any of em had a gun or something.


thats the main reason i didnt do anything, pregnant girl in truck and possibility of someone having a gun

i just wish i could have done something


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's better to side with caution, if you were single and young with nothing to lose it might be a different case. I tried doing something and bam, a gun got pulled on me and luckily I only got smashed in the face with it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

effox said:


> It's better to side with caution, if you were single and young with nothing to lose it might be a different case. I tried doing something and bam, a gun got pulled on me and luckily I only got smashed in the face with it.


i stopped a guy who was robbing a convenience store in vancouver once and he pulled a gun on me... i was lucky tho, he was scared

ended with him on the floor tied up with zap straps and me holding the gun

WHO TURNS A GUN ON A GUY IN AN INFANTRY UNIFORM WITH A TAC VEST ON?

i got in s*it for doing it tho...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the other thing, even if you GF wasn't in the car and you disabled their car, with our justice system you'd probably be found liable.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

effox said:


> That's the other thing, even if you GF wasn't in the car and you disabled their car, with our justice system you'd probably be found liable.


very true...


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> thats the main reason i didnt do anything, pregnant girl in truck and possibility of someone having a gun
> 
> i just wish i could have done something


You did the right thing, I understand where your coming from though.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

PS: if you're from cloverdale stay away from the silver cavalier with 3 guys in it wearing ski masks, they have a knife and baton and like to steal man purses


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a tough one. Don't feel bad. IMO you did the right thing. Trying to be a hero could have got you and/or your GF into serious trouble, and for what? It's not as if the other guy was getting beaten up too badly. 1 on 3 isn't a comfortable situation, however well trained you are. Hopefully they get nabbed thanks to you taking down their license plate.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya! it sucks when you see something and want to help out, but these three wastes of skin are not worth getting yourself or your girlfriend hurt over. Like EFFOX says you would probably be charged for trying to help out. I know most of us would like to kick the #### out of them, but hey man you did the right thing for sure.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i always feel like that when i nearly get run over in a crosswalk like an hour ago by a guy who nearly ran over someones dog at the same time, wish i'd run up and boot the side of the door and make a massive dent but im always so stunned that they would do something so stupid i dont think to do it in time.


I've almost been run over with my kid in a stroller more than a few times. I always keep an eye out for stupidity atleast. Often times the drivers only look at the traffic from their left when turning completely ignoring a crosswalk full of people. Normally the cars get something to remember me by, scratches of the stroller running across their car, a dent from my foot or in the very least an angry fat guy yellin at them. I also yell at morons who jay walk in front of my kids.

back on topic though... One of the worst things you can do is step into a fight despite how imbalanced things might seem, or brutal. The lack of judicial punishment to repeat offenders and young offenders only getting slaps on the wrist has had quite the impact. Its too normal now to see kids carrying knives, knuckles or batons, and even fire arms because they know they can get away with it. With the amount of video capable phones and surveillance on cop cars, these punks don't even get the beatings they deserve from the cops.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> I've almost been run over with my kid in a stroller more than a few times. I always keep an eye out for stupidity atleast. Often times the drivers only look at the traffic from their left when turning completely ignoring a crosswalk full of people. Normally the cars get something to remember me by, scratches of the stroller running across their car, a dent from my foot or in the very least an angry fat guy yellin at them. I also yell at morons who jay walk in front of my kids.
> .


yeah, theres a few times ive thought to myself if i was one of those kids that goes around with their ipod and music blasting and not heard the car coming down the alley with no lights on and doesnt even check nor slow down before screaming thru the sidewalk and turning on to the road or going directly across it into the alley on the other side... id be dead or severely injured by now. several times being alert was the difference between not getting hit and getting a serious injury.
today tho was in a crosswalk during a green walking man sign we had the right of way and another couple was headed towards us from the other side of the road and the minivan driver nearly took out their dog and then us while making a right turn

if they announced that everyone in BC had to retake their drivers license test, and made sure some the driving instructors and people doing the testing weren't also horrible drivers (ive seen a few)... i'd feel alot safer, and tbh i think ICBC can foot the bill theyre going to save money from it in the end anyays


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

there has been lots of times when i was a bouncer in calgary . we use to go out after the bar to dennys or husky house cause they were open late . a drunk guy started beating on a senior so i halled the guy into the bathroom and used him as a beeting tool myslef , or one of the other guys i worked with a young punk was stealing his stereo and well we played basketball with the punk into the garbage bin . the way i think if someone can be low enough to hurt someone who cant defend themselves or steal from you are nothing but garbage.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> there has been lots of times when i was a bouncer in calgary . we use to go out after the bar to dennys or husky house cause they were open late . a drunk guy started beating on a senior so i halled the guy into the bathroom and used him as a beeting tool myslef , or one of the other guys i worked with a young punk was stealing his stereo and well we played basketball with the punk into the garbage bin . the way i think if someone can be low enough to hurt someone who cant defend themselves or steal from you are nothing but garbage.


hehe had to do my share of that myself when i was a bouncer in calgary while in college  opening the front doors with peoples faces on their way out after doing something stupid
tbh i wouldnt wanna do that nowadays esp in Van, too stabby and shooty.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

spit, chevron in cloverdale....the one on 176 and 64th? the one right beside the mcdonalds?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

effox said:


> It's better to side with caution, if you were single and young with nothing to lose it might be a different case. I tried doing something and bam, a gun got pulled on me and luckily I only got smashed in the face with it.


spit, i think you did the right thing. i know it sucks to think you could've/should've done something...but like someone said hindsight is 20/20. anything could've happened. i don't want to think this would ever happen to someone...but, what if...god forbid!...thru this...your kid wouldn't have a dad. you don't know that...know what im saying? hope the cops catch up to these kids and they get it.

maybe this is kinda messed up to say...but if this is the chevron by my place, i remember going into there one time and the guy working there was a complete D*CK to me. i just remember walking out there like wtf? maybe it's just karma? that chevron's kinda wierd. this never happened to me before anywhere else...you've gotta go get tokens to use the car wash. so i go inside and he charges me tax for my tokens. that's like going to an arcade change machine and it only gives you back 75 cents! maybe it's karma? anyways...glad you walked outta there. sometimes being a hero gets you shot....and if not shot f'ed somehow. you know?


----------

